# Well the blimp is home



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We just got back from the vet's office where Bailey got his third set of shots. After everyone there stopped oohing and aahing over him, they put him on the scale. He's 6.15 lbs.:hungry:  at 3 months old.

BTW, they suggested giving him one more set of puppy shots at 4 or 4 1/2 months old. Is that unusual? They also said it would be better to microchip him when they're doing the neutering.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, Geri, he may be blimp but he is very very cute blimp.

Regarding the shots, what does your breeder recommend? I don't have any input for the microchip as my breeder microchips all her puppies before they go to their forever homes.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh was chipped at her spay at 6 months. I don't think it really matters...I think it's just important "get 'er done."


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two were both chipped when they were spayed/neutered.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He sure is a cute Blimp!!!!! I watched both my boys get micro-chipped, Jasper by the breeder and Cash by the Vet. Neither was phased by it at all.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm! I wonder why she was so reluctant to do it today. Oh well, I'll do it with the neuter. BTW, is there a typical cost for chipping? She also mentioned having to fill in paperwork to get them registered after microchipping.

Here's my blimp today.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Geri,

Bailey is soooo cute! IWAP!!

We paid about $40 in Florida this winter to get Cazzie chipped at the vet's. The assistant did the actual implant, which was good, because the assistant was a woman and Cazzie loves women! They just put an ice pack between his shoulder blades and he never let out a whimper! There was much more anxiety on DH and my part when we were shown the size of the needle! There was a cost then to register the chip with the manufacturer but it wasn't much as I remember.

Hoping Milo is over his jealousy and fully accepting Bailey as his little brother. Cazzie appears to be over his "anxiety wetting" or whatever that was. We are getting out for nice walks twice a day now and that probably helps.

Suzy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, your 'blimp' is as blimpish as Pablo was. My Vet also suggested a 4th set of shots, because he said that some people believe it doesn't depend on the number of shots, but more on their timing. Meaning, when they get their 1st shots before 8 (?) weeks, that might not have an effect whatsoever because their immune system isn't ready to produce the antibodies yet. Also they still have their mom's Ab's which leads to false positive titers. However he didn't push it and said, that they recommend it for dogs that are at risk (going to daycare, dog parks, etc.) and I chose not to give it to Pablo.
As for the microchipping: I believe we paid $50 for the chip, placement and regular registration package with HomeAgain. Pablo got his with the neutering. I honestly don't think they :faint: if it's done w/o sedation. It's just a thicker needle that goes under their skin, that's it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - blimp or not I adore Bailey. The micro chipping doesn't really hurt but since he's small some vets prefer to do it so it doesn't hurt at all when they already have to do a procedure. Also, the one extra set of shots is just insurance - there is a very small percentage of pups that for some reason or another don't get immunity until after 16 weeks and they don't really know which do. Some get it after the 1st shots, others the 2nd and so on.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson got his chip for about $45 and had it done during the neuter. I did notice his back was a little sore when I brushed him afterwards for a few days, but he was on pain meds for about 3 days and it may have just been that he was a little sensitive from the surgery.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

If you think he's a blimp, just get him wet . . . ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The vet did say exactly what you said Maryam. She said breeders tend to start the shots earlier than they recommend. I'll decide what to do about a fourth set. I did tell them no lepto and to put it on the chart.

They told me their charge was $65 for the microchip plus whatever it takes to register it. 

Yes, Milo and Bailey are getting very close now. I wished I'd had a camera this morning when Milo was resting his head on Bailey's. It would have made such a pretty picture. Bailey is doing really well with his potty training and seems amazed that I get so excited when he makes outside. He looks at me each time as if to say "it was easy, what's all the excitement about." Milo is doing better -- at least for the moment. I'm beginning to think it's easier to get them younger so the training can begin before they become more set in their ways.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully was chipped before we ever got him (at 9.5 months old) He was neutered at about 10.3 months. Karen made sire he had all shots needed and sent the transfer for chip ownership shortly after Sully arrived.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, sounds like Bailey will have to teach Milo where to go, LOL. Way to go B.L.I.M.P. :clap2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Geri, sounds like Bailey will have to teach Milo where to go, LOL. Way to go B.L.I.M.P. :clap2:


Hehehe! There are times when I'd like to tell Milo where to go. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri, I'm hoping Cicero will stay in the 10 to 12 lb range. He weighed 8 lbs at 5 months (5.4 at 3 months) So he may be 15 or more when he's a year.  Just more to love and bigger puppy kisses. He did get the 4th set of shots because my vet said she thought it was just safer to do them to make sure he would be okay with the ball park and traveling. She did the micro-chipping when he was neutered because she said even though it didn "hurt much" it would not hurt "at all" if she did it while he was asleep. I liked that thought. It was $65.00 with them doing the paperwork and registering him. His neuter was $60.00. 

How old is Milo and what is his weight now? He looks perfect and Bailey gets prettier with each picture.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Cicero's neuter*

Wow, I'm amazed that his neuter cost $60. Chico's was over $250. including the chip.
Cali's spay was over $350 with the chip.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's neutering will be very expensive because of his undescended testicle and he needs a tooth removed and the chip. And of course there will be the bloodwork before. I guess I won't be going out for any fancy dinners that week. ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri...6.15 lbs at 3 months...???? That's small!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

Milo was 7.1 lbs at 5 1/2 months. Compared to him Bailey is . . . well, a blimp. ound: He weighed just under 5 lbs. when I got him at almost 9 weeks. He's gained about two pounds in about 4 weeks. Isn't that a lot???


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, that's about how much Pablo gained in 4 weeks between 16-20 weeks of age. However he's slowed down a lot and has only gained 0.5 lbs in the past 2 months. Here's hoping he won't gain more than 0.5-1 in the future.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

GEri,

Maybe my memory is rusty. Sophie was 3.5 lbs when I got her and about 7 lbs at 1 yr.
Now at 5 yrs she's 11- 12lbs. Gabe was 4.5 lbs when I got him and I forget how he progressed..Now he is over 15 lbs..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Diane,
> 
> Milo was 7.1 lbs at 5 1/2 months. Compared to him Bailey is . . . well, a blimp. ound: He weighed just under 5 lbs. when I got him at almost 9 weeks. He's gained about two pounds in about 4 weeks. Isn't that a lot???





pjewel said:


> He's 6.15 lbs.:hungry:  at 3 months old.


Hmmmm I guess I'm not the math whiz here. Don't laugh! When you say 6.15 lbs. Isn't that 6 lbs. and 15 percent of a pound? ~ like barely over 6 lbs?

I'm thinking along the lines of .25 being a quarter of a pound and .5 meaning a half of a pound.... If that's the case he would've only gained a touch over one pound in 4 weeks. ??


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Nan, I guess you were amazed at the cost of the neuter.....because I was wrong. The vet charged $60.00 for doing it....but everything all together that day was $240.00. After I read your post I thought something had to be wrong because I've never got out of the vets office for $60.00 :biggrin1: Oh well...this little furball is worth me not getting a new pair of shoes!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

aww, he's sooo cute!!

Daisy and Cooper were both chipped 8 wks. Which was probably totally the wrong thing to do, but considering where they came from....

Bodie was chipped sitting on the desk at the Animal Shelter when I picked him up :suspicious:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Just saw this thread again and realized Jackson was right at 6 pounds when he was 12 weeks (when we got him). He is now just a little over 12 lbs. at almost 8 months, so he really slowed down at 6 months. He has filled out a little more through the chest . . . I just noticed his harness is a little snug. 6.15 lbs. sounds healthy to me!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Baily is adorable!

Our pups all had 3 sets of shots. 

Oscar weighed 3.8 lbs at 4 and 1/2 months. He is 2 yrs and 7 months now and weighs 9.10 lbs. 
Emma was 1 yr and 8 months when we got her and she was 8 lbs. Now with good food and care she is also just under 10 lbs. They both look good and have tons of energy.

Our maltese is the little piggy in our family! She weighs 7.3 (should be between 4-6 lbs.) and is now on low fat treats!

No matter what size, you just gotta love um!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Hmmmm I guess I'm not the math whiz here. Don't laugh! When you say 6.15 lbs. Isn't that 6 lbs. and 15 percent of a pound? ~ like barely over 6 lbs?
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of .25 being a quarter of a pound and .5 meaning a half of a pound.... If that's the case he would've only gained a touch over one pound in 4 weeks. ??


Sorry, Christy, 6 lbs, 15 oz. Huge!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, Tucker was 3.8 at 9 weeks and I just put him on my digital scale and he's weighing in at 5.8 at 11 weeks. He will get an official weight at the vet's later this week.

He has a voracious appetite. Last night he went in his crate in the ex-pen (where I feed him) and his empty bowl came flying out. He threw it out to remind me that he was hungry ound: He's a little piggy and wolfs his food down. 

Tessa was 7 # when we got her at 17 weeks and now at nearly 11 mo she is around 13#. She hasn't gained weight or height now for quite a while.

I actually like a little weight on my Hav, they are not quite so delicate. And by any measure all these guys are pretty small dogs. 

Oh, and I've noticed now with 2, since they are so much more active, even Tessa's appetite has grown but she hasn't. 

At any size he is adorable!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Geri thats nothing. Tito was a porker when we first got him. At 11 weeks he was 4 pounds and at 6 months 10... Speaking of Blimps, my DH just fed the dogs hamburger grease. Carmen is rolling around the carpet and wiping her face. Lovely.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

6 lbs? 

heck, that's not fat, that's big boned! ound: He's adorable, nonetheless. More to love!

Actually, I was a nervous wreck that Gucci was TOO small. I think I'd rather worry about them eating TOO much than not enough.  

The little girl next door says Gucci looks like a mop! haha.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Obviously not only is my scale wrong but so is my math.

Tucker went to the vet today. He's 12 weeks old, not 11 and he weighs in at 5.1. He gained 1# in 10 days. My little piggy, lol!!

Geri, Both my breeders recommended Dr Dodd's schedule.I just got an e-mail from my breeder with the info that all vet schools are now following Dr Dodds vaccination protocol. I'll forward the e-mails on to you!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Sorry, Christy, 6 lbs, 15 oz. Huge!!!


heehee!! Ok then I see 2 pounds! I dunno if he's exactly a porker though LOL! He sounds like he'll be about average sized and looks like he'll be a hottie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> Obviously not only is my scale wrong but so is my math.
> 
> Tucker went to the vet today. He's 12 weeks old, not 11 and he weighs in at 5.1. He gained 1# in 10 days. My little piggy, lol!!
> 
> Geri, Both my breeders recommended Dr Dodd's schedule.I just got an e-mail from my breeder with the info that all vet schools are now following Dr Dodds vaccination protocol. I'll forward the e-mails on to you!


Thanks. I'll look forward to getting that.

Tucker is delicate compared to my little piggie. I do love his size though, and his temperament and his love for snuggling and the fact that he is starting to get that adorable hav body type. Up to now I couldn't see it. Would you say I'm smitten?


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Molly's really small!! She weighed in today at 7 lbs!! She's 18 months old!

Geri--I took her to NSAL today for her pre-spay testing. It's only $60 for spaying!! The dr. was very sweet and loving toward her. I think I'm definitely doing it there.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so glad to hear that Susan. I'll take Milo there too. It would be *very* expensive at my vet's office. But then again with his undescended testicle it is a bit more complicated and no doubt costlier. I always thought NSAL would be better since they do so many. Are they keeping her overnight? When are you having it done?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> My Vet also suggested a 4th set of shots, because he said that some people believe it doesn't depend on the number of shots, but more on their timing. Meaning, when they get their 1st shots before 8 (?) weeks, that might not have an effect whatsoever because their immune system isn't ready to produce the antibodies yet. Also they still have their mom's Ab's which leads to false positive titers. However he didn't push it and said, that they recommend it for dogs that are at risk (going to daycare, dog parks, etc.) and I chose not to give it to Pablo.


 That's exactly how they explained it to us at a vaccine seminar at U.C. Davis. Of all the vaccines given, the most important one is given at 16 weeks old. If you opt to only give one, they told us to get it as close to that 16 week birthday as possible.

Tritia, why do you think it is wrong to microchip at 8 weeks? That is my personal preference for microchipping age.

Geri, it does seem odd that your veterinarian didn't want to microchip until he was put under, but I did have one puppy that squirmed after it was inserted and popped it right back out. Doing it a second time is quite a pain. If Bailey isn't able to fight it, it does make it a bit easier, although I am now microchipping my own dogs and I don't find it to be that big of a deal.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Thanks. I'll look forward to getting that.
> 
> Tucker is delicate compared to my little piggie. I do love his size though, and his temperament and his love for snuggling and the fact that he is starting to get that adorable hav body type. Up to now I couldn't see it. Would you say I'm smitten?


Bailey is adorable whatever his size and temperament is the most important thing isn't it? I'm so happy for you that he is such a doll in looks and personality 

As for the Hav body type, DH and I were just commenting that Tucker is beginning to look less and less like a little gerbil, LOL!!

Both mine were microchipped when I got them but I would think you'd want it done sooner rather than later for safety reasons.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Geri - They don't keep her overnight, but that's ok. I'd rather her be in her cozy crate with me than in a cage with someone else.

As for when--I'm waiting for all of her bloodwork results to schedule it. I also have to schedule it with her teeth cleaning, so they only do that on specific days. 

Also, they microchip, so I'm going to have that done as well. If DH only knew!! He still doesn't even know that she has to be spayed!

But yesterday's appt. for 2 vaccinations, blood work, 2 boxes of interceptor, a box of K9 Advantix and more ear infection medicine (yes, she STILL has an infection!!), it was $268. I don't think that's too bad!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you sure she doesn't have ear mites? I know ear infection meds won't get rid of ear mites, you will need a different type of meds. And ear mites have the same symptoms as an ear infection. Dark icky smelly stuff in the ears. I think they need to look at the gunk under a microscope to see if it's mites or not~ just an idea!:biggrin1:
*edited to add that I microchip my puppies at 8 weeks also*


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

She actually saw 1 dead mite under the microscope. She gave me Tresaderm, which I think she said would take care of the yeast and mites.

I believe it's partially my fault because I had her bathed at the groomers and they cleaned out her ears so well, that I thought the infection was completely gone so I stopped the meds. I have a feeling she's prone to infections and that I'm going to have to constantly flush out her ears. YUM!!

Thank you for the advice :biggrin1:



MopTop Havanese said:


> Are you sure she doesn't have ear mites? I know ear infection meds won't get rid of ear mites, you will need a different type of meds. And ear mites have the same symptoms as an ear infection. Dark icky smelly stuff in the ears. I think they need to look at the gunk under a microscope to see if it's mites or not~ just an idea!:biggrin1:
> *edited to add that I microchip my puppies at 8 weeks also*


----------

